# ESCF or The French Pastry School



## jamiedays (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum but have read through many posts about these two schools but I'm just looking to get any further opinions and advice on these two schools. I currently live in Australia and am really interested in going abroad to further my studies in pastry. I've never been to either countries so I don't know what the living conditions are like either.

I've narrowed it down to two schools and here is what I've gathered:

*ESCF - english pastry program*

Pros:

- Renowned school

- The school has great connections which will be beneficial for internship placement

- Provides internship program great for getting experience and getting your foot through the door

- Positive reviews from many people

- Living in a place where pastry art originated from

Cons:

- language barrier living in paris (I don't speak french, I could learn but I would never be fluent within the time given)

- Completely different culture

- Judging from the program outline on the website, it doesn't seem as if I would be learning much about sugar, confectionary and chocolates. (Please correct me if you know other wise!)

- Course goes for 11 months

*The French Pastry School*

Pros:

- English speaking country

- The program (outlined on the website) seems to be very thorough and covers everything I wan't to learn

- Short 6 month program

- Great teachers

Cons:

- Doens't include internship or job placement (unlike ESCF)

- Not much information and reviews out there about this school.

Sorry for the long post, but if anyone has any information, recommendations or any advice about either of these schools, that would be really great! Thanks


----------



## chocolat (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm a graduate of École Férrandi. It cost me 1500euro plus living expense for both school and internship period, which is about 12 months. I wish I should have gone to French Pastry School in Chicago. The intensity and the quality of program at FPS is much better. EF is for people, who have lose idea in the pastry industry but want to to do something with it.

I thought about FPS but studying in France might me bring something more. The answer is "No". If you are an adult student and planning to jump into the business, FPS's dean, Sebastien Cannon can advise you exactly what you need to do. He was the first French MOF, who said, "If you want to do the business and you are an artistic side, get someone who is really good in business as a partner.


----------



## jamiedays (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for your input Chocolat 

I'm actually quite surprised that you didn't have a good experience at Ferrandi, most, if not all the reviews i've seen online have sung praises to the program.

I definitely prefer the syllabus and the teachers of the FPS, but the main pull that Ferrandi has on me is the fact that it is in Paris, which provides exposure to so many different patisseries, boulangeries etc. and also the internship part of the program which will give a once in a life time experience to work in Paris.

decisions, decisions.


----------

